# Lost Lake Cemetery: The Beginning



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the inaugural year for Lost Lake Cemetery so things are still fairly basic, but I figured I'd go ahead and share what's out there so far.

Here's what folks see right now from the street. I need to kill the house lights and take a better picture though as this doesn't do it justice.

http://hauntspace.com/file/pic/gallery/10429.jpg

One of our residents woke up yesterday to greet our guests.

http://hauntspace.com/file/pic/gallery/10428.jpg

The real core of the haunt will be in my back yard which isn't really visible from the street, but it's the only decent open space I have. So that won't be set up until the day of, or maybe the day before, Halloween.

I'll post the rest of the setup later once it's in place.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking good so far.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good. 

Want to see more pics with the house lights turned off.


----------

